# My 3" pins removed



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Hey all! I finally uploaded the video of my surgical pins being removed, so enjoy....ya sicko's LOL


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That's always fun...I've had a few similar procedures


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Didn't need to see that.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That was nasty


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

lol.... if you guys are into that stuff I have a video of my 8 year old's chin being stitched up in the ER after she was at her mom's boyfriends house and split it open in the basement!


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

what did you have the pins in for?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

gatorboi said:


> what did you have the pins in for?


 I broke my finger by twisting it, so after 4 weeks they realized it was still crooked. So it was REbroke and the 2 pins inserted to keep it straight(er).


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

The funny thing about all this is that swampthing races for my team and he didnt miss a single race during the carnage to his digit that was within his driving range/distance, he actually did very well taking home some brass at some of the races LOL. Maybe we should break another one in the spring hehehehehe....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm really curious and trying to get the courage to click the play button, but...just can't do it. I'll take everyone's word and assume it's gruesome. :yuck:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Dude, its not bad, just looks painful for Dion is all.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...ummm dudette - lol. 
I tried to watch, but as soon as he started pulling on it I had to stop. I'm such a suck.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

LOL! D, yer killin' me...resident mud chick would be expected to "do" or "say I did" in a situation like this. Honestly, it's not that entertaining....unless yer there.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> The funny thing about all this is that swampthing races for my team and he didnt miss a single race during the carnage to his digit that was within his driving range/distance, he actually did very well taking home some brass at some of the races LOL. Maybe we should break another one in the spring hehehehehe....


This is most likely the reason it only bends partially..lol The only one I would break is the same one, so they could fix it right this time.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good video. Those buggers were really in there !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------

